# Nock Fitment Chart - with throat sizes?



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

I think all of us been in same spot... But basically "G-nock" pin-nock / insert nock, has small or large groove 4.2mm (ID). Rest of them have large grove when it comes to Easton. 

Stick to Beiter and you wont get so confused. Germans try dokument stuff in orderly fashion. Easton have a bad habit of not disclosing the inner diameter of their arrows, which is a great frustration for its consumers.

Here Easton has an Podcast about the confusion they try to fix...








Easton Target Archery Podcast SPECIAL 2021 New Product Episode


This first-ever, blatantly commercial, episode of the Easton Target Archery Podcast has, what else, all the new Easton Target product information, in detail. Get the latest information on the newest Easton gear including all-new arrows and lots of other ...




eastonarchery.podbean.com





First i got hands on "small" G-nocks it was a keeper. I don't like the feel of a "thick" string serving when releasing. Small size pinch more but i feel i got better control of the release. But its personal feeling.

Here are some of the most common carbon shaft inner diameter sizes of shafts. I wont get into aluminum sizes because it makes little sense.

Inner Diameter: 3.2mm / .125" Pin nock adapter for *G-nock or F-nock*. aka 3mm. Small or large (.088 .098 ).
Inner Diameter: 4.2mm / .166" = *G-nock* *or F-nock* aka 4mm. Small or large (.088" / .098" ).
Inner Diameter: 5.2mm / .204" = *X-nock * aka 5mm.
Inner Diameter: 6.2mm / .244" = *S-nock* or super nocks. (there is a 6mm also H-nock) so dont get confused. 

*Easton Carbon Arrow Diameter Sizes*


----------



## Mono Loco (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks, Timevoid!


----------

